# Caravan Club & Ferry Bookings



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We had a 'funny' with Caravan Club and a Stena Line enquiry for next year.

We have already booked the sailing and return, but was interested to see just what difference, if any, was to be found by going through CC rather than direct to Stena.

On entering our vehicle and trailer details, there popped up a message saying that there was no room on the car deck, find another route!

I can't work out if that was the CC club or Stena Line posting that message, but it does seem odd, Anything over a certain height goes on the main deck, including caravans, so why the problem?

Stena still showed space available BTW.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am pretty sure that the ferry companies do not give all sailing times and space to the CC.
eg.
I wanted a return at 1800 hrs and with DFDS direct it was available, but with the CC it was not.
I tried this time on various days and all were the same. I presume some other sailings would be similar.
My presumption is that the ferry companies keep some for themselves.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*booked*

I have just booked POSL Zeebrugge - Hull and got just over 10% by going through C&CC online.

If I have a problem, I call C&CC. They have better control of the system.

The only reason I stay with the club is for the Discounts.

Trev


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: booked*



teemyob said:


> The only reason I stay with the club is for the Discounts.
> 
> Trev


Only a few weeks ago, we rejoined the CC and already we have recovered the fee with ferry discounts


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We are in both CC and C&CC, but have yet to get any real benefits.

Trouble is, we are not one thing or the other!

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*car*



listerdiesel said:


> We are in both CC and C&CC, but have yet to get any real benefits.
> 
> Trouble is, we are not one thing or the other!
> 
> Peter


Car and Caravan or Car and Trailer?

or 4x4 + Trailer


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

4X4 and Trailer.

We can't go on the car decks as stated in my first post as the Discovery is too high and the trailer is even higher.










Peter


----------

